# A short introduction...



## Chubbyboy (Mar 28, 2007)

Greetings everyone!

I've been a long time lurker and thought it was about time I joined up.
378lbs. fatboy/gainer/potential feedee just looking to chat with and perhaps meet the people who share this fetish.

There's a pic of me included, any commentary would be appreciated!
(note:the pic is from about 75lbs/2yrs ago, I'll post a more recent one soon) 

View attachment P1010001.jpg


----------



## Tad (Mar 29, 2007)

I hope you enjoy it here, and keep posting!

-Ed


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome!  

You've definitely come to the place for like minded individuals.


----------



## littlelily (Mar 31, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## BBWBecky (Apr 1, 2007)

You look very HOT..would love seeing a full body profile pic of you, would love to see a full face shot ......


----------



## Ivy (Apr 1, 2007)

you have the cuuutest little shape!!!:smitten:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Apr 1, 2007)

Gosh, you're adorable. I would love to see the updated pictures 

<3


----------



## Chubbyboy (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey again, everyone

Thanks for all of your kind remarks! 
As promised, here is a set of updated pics!
(forgive the unfortunate lighting) 

View attachment face.jpg


View attachment front sit.jpg


View attachment side sit.jpg


View attachment side stand.jpg


----------



## one_shy_writer (Apr 4, 2007)

:blush: The look on your face in the third picture of the new set made my heart skip a beat.


----------



## GlassCageOfEmotion (Apr 4, 2007)

very sexy...:happy:


----------



## scarcity (Apr 4, 2007)

The third one is naughty  

About your looks... not bad, not bad at all, in fact incredibly good. Beautiful face and a hot body... :eat2:


----------



## Chubbyboy (Apr 4, 2007)

scarcity said:


> The third one is naughty
> 
> About your looks... not bad, not bad at all, in fact incredibly good. Beautiful face and a hot body... :eat2:



I wasn't trying to go for naughty, lol. I thought I'd try smiling in one because my head shot was so glum. Looking at it now though, I'm embarrassed. Trust me, I'm only half as arrogant as that picture makes me look. :blush: 

Thank you for your comments though. An ego boost is always welcome.


----------



## SnapDragon (Apr 4, 2007)

Ooh!

You've got a nice face and a nice body. I agree that no. 3 is very sexy. I would have described your expression as 'confident and sultry' rather than arrogant. 

-SnapDragon.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 4, 2007)

Chubbyboy said:


> Hey again, everyone
> 
> Thanks for all of your kind remarks!
> As promised, here is a set of updated pics!
> (forgive the unfortunate lighting)



*wowwwwwwwwwww
yet another perfect specimen of GORGEOUS.....sexy..HANDSOME AS HELLL and way too young 4 me LOLOL....comehere little boy MOMMA has some candy and fresh baked cookies and a tub of goo to feed you.....
did i say HOT? sorry.....drooling on myself for a change:smitten: 
*


----------



## Spiff (Apr 4, 2007)

:smitten: 

wowie! keep posting, pleeeeeease!!


----------



## Chubbyboy (Apr 5, 2007)

*blush* I dare say I'm becoming popular. If anyone has any requests, I'd be happy to take more pics. 

I'm getting a little hungry and it's dinner time so I must attend to my overwhelming hunger. :eat1:


----------



## Chubbyboy (Apr 5, 2007)

Ouch, redundancy...I really need to stop posting when I'm tired...


----------



## fatlilboy (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm a guy and even I can see you're cute!!! You look a little like the King.....and he had a weight blessing too!! Rock on, dude. You're lookin grrreat!! Welcome to da club.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Apr 5, 2007)

Hehe MmM!

The new pictures are great! You're filling out nicely. 

<3


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 10, 2007)

*rooowr*
i also love #3, but love #2 a lil more


----------



## chickadee (Apr 15, 2007)

You look very handsome. I want to say beautiful because I like your smile and your eyes. 

Hold your head high and be proud.


----------



## snowyskies (Apr 16, 2007)

:smitten: wow you're absolutely gorgeous!! i wish there were more guys like you around here!


----------

